# How To Bake Bread on the Smoker



## geo12345 (Jun 18, 2021)

I have a pellet grill/smoker. I've made pizza and smoked cheesecake, many times. But I would like to use the thing as an oven more often during the hot Summer weather because I like home-baked goods but I don't like to heat up the house with the oven.

In my first attempt trying to make bread, the bottom was quite burned. Unlike pizza dough, which cooks quickly, I realized that a loaf of bread being much thicker would not cook so quickly, might actually burn, and so I made very small loaves, almost rolls-sized. But they still burned on the bottom, with a thick but fairly easily cut-off layer. What can I do to bake bread (or anything else) in my pellet grill/smoker without burning it? Do I need a baking stone? Something else?

By the way, when I make pizza, I put the dough directly onto the grill, or for cheesecake, put the baking pan directly onto the grill. I haven't been doing anything to try to protect them because they seem to cook fine without doing anything else.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 18, 2021)

What temp are you cooking at?
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2021)

First of all welcome to SMF!
I really can’t comment on your pellet grill, because I don’t own one. But we do bake a lot of bread in an air fryer out on our patio. So I would assume that someone on here has made bread in a pellet grill. Hopefully they will chime in soon.
Al


----------



## julietrose (Jun 18, 2021)

I am trying to figure out how to do bread on the smoker. We have a goal of having a meal where everything is done on the smoker and I am also looking at making sure that we can do all the different Items to match up with a meal time so temp and timing is key for me


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 18, 2021)

geo12345 said:


> I have a pellet grill/smoker. I've made pizza and smoked cheesecake, many times. But I would like to use the thing as an oven more often during the hot Summer weather because I like home-baked goods but I don't like to heat up the house with the oven.
> 
> In my first attempt trying to make bread, the bottom was quite burned. Unlike pizza dough, which cooks quickly, I realized that a loaf of bread being much thicker would not cook so quickly, might actually burn, and so I made very small loaves, almost rolls-sized. But they still burned on the bottom, with a thick but fairly easily cut-off layer. What can I do to bake bread (or anything else) in my pellet grill/smoker without burning it? Do I need a baking stone? Something else?
> 
> By the way, when I make pizza, I put the dough directly onto the grill, or for cheesecake, put the baking pan directly onto the grill. I haven't been doing anything to try to protect them because they seem to cook fine without doing anything else.


You need parchment paper and plain old cornmeal to control the burning bottom.
You will need high neat of no less than 485* for a good bread bake. Of course it depends on what kind of bread your making.


----------



## bregent (Jun 18, 2021)

You can also use a dutch oven. Here's an example of one I did on the gasser, but you could just as easily do it on the smoker.





						Bread Baking on the Weber
					

Temps in the Bay Area have been too high to use the oven indoors, and with all of the smoke can't even open the windows at night to cool things off. So I baked a sourdough country loaf in the Webber gasser. Was able to maintain 450F with the left and sear station burners running on high. Turned...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## geo12345 (Jun 18, 2021)

First, I should add I'm not much of a bread baker, to begin with. But to the person who asked what temperature I used, I think it was 450 F.

I've used my dutch oven to bake bread in the oven to great results but I would not want to use my "inside" dutch oven on the smoker. I suppose I could buy a separate dutch oven for that purpose. I was kind of looking to avoid spending money on extra items. I was kind of looking for some cheap baking stones but not sure if that would work (and haven't found any that seem particularly cheap, either).

To give another example, I don't use my springform pans for the cheesecake out on the smoker. I use those disposable pans. I think cleaning the springform pan after being on the smoker would be difficult, for one.

To the person thinking of an entire meal from the smoker, here are a couple ideas:
1. Smoked tomato sauce. Tomatoes don't take long to smoke before you take them out and turn them into a sauce. They can cook at a range of temps.
2. Smoked potato salad. I parboil small potatoes and also throw onto the smoker some of those small cipollini onions raw (peeled). I throw them on the smoker and then turn them into potato salad. As with the tomatoes, the temps for these are a little less important so they can go on with other things.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 18, 2021)

I use my cast lodge dutch and combo cooker on my weber charcaol and gas grill.

Just watch the wood with your bread, if it gets too smoky folks wont eat it.


----------



## geo12345 (Jun 22, 2021)

That looks beautiful!


----------



## julietrose (Jul 10, 2021)

tonight I made buns on the smoker and they turned out fabulously. nice crusty bottom, soft middle and top. I'll show pictures very soon


----------

